
Show HN: Community for Remote Workers - raunometsa
https://remotehub.io/community
======
rwha
It took me a bit to realize this isn't just a place to find a remote job.

After working remotely for a year I have become very aware of how isolating it
is to not have the usual social interaction provided by an office environment.
This is a good idea.

~~~
raunometsa
Thanks for a good point! I'll make this more obvious.

------
peteypao
Looks interesting, but I don't see why I would visit this on an ongoing basis.

~~~
raunometsa
Thanks! Any ideas to suggest that would make it interesting to return?

------
6nomads
Thanks. Definitely gonna take a look on it

------
milsebg
How does this compare to Nomad List?

~~~
raunometsa
Hey! While Nomad List is more focused on travelers and cities (I think!),
RemoteHub is more focused on remote companies and people working remotely
regardless if they travel or not (most are probably working from home?).

RemoteHub actually started out as a list of companies working remotely:
[https://remotehub.io/remote-companies](https://remotehub.io/remote-companies)

And while this list is still the central part of the site, I'm testing new
features all the time – I guess I'm trying to see which features stick around.

Hardest part now is finding some visitors for the site. It's currently almost
2k/mo which is... almost nothing!

Always looking for some new ideas where to take this!

